# Grouse



## Dirt

Anyone seeing any grouse in east and southeast Ohio?


----------



## joebertin

The grouse situation is bleak in Ohio. I've heard that NW PA has a huntable population. Haven't gone to PA myself, can't confirm it.


----------



## erik

have not seen any grouse in belmont county in yrs. or phesants


----------



## GalionLex

The last grouse I saw was approx. 15 years ago in the Loudenville area while rabbit hunting. I do a lot of hunting in the northern Muskingum / southern Coshocton county area. In the late 70's through the 80's there were quite a few grouse in that area. Definitely a huntable population. Currently, it would be major news if you heard of someone jumping a grouse. Everyone says habitat loss, but you would think there would be some "spotty" populations???? No matter the reason its sad that these awesome birds are no longer widespread in our state.


----------



## Weekender#1

Outside of Oscoda, MI on a average woodcock hunt, no dog just feet of two guys we would jump 3-6 grouse per day plus a pot full of woodcock.


----------



## dugworm

I've posted this before....my last grouse sighting at my deer camp (Morgan co.) was Spring '02. I flushed a double while clearing some trails. Prior to '02 I used to hear Spring drumming very regularly and flushed birds all the time. Now, nothing. Sad really.


----------



## Misdirection

Flushed 10 while bear hunting in North Central PA this year. We got em over here, you just got to be in good shape to go after them...


----------



## Dirt

Anyone been to Fernwood State Forest, Monroe Lake, Egypt Valley, Jockey Hallow, Harrison State Forest, Jefferson Lake or surrounding and flushed any grouse? Looking for people who enjoy the challenge and bird dog hunting that actually go in Ohio.


----------



## eyetroller24

Jumped 2 durning gun season in Harrison county


----------



## Ant

I used to jump them all the time.But I think the last onee I jumped was about 10 years ago.I think the yotes have a lot to do with it.And all the birds of prey.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

Dirt said:


> Anyone been to Fernwood State Forest, Monroe Lake, Egypt Valley, Jockey Hallow, Harrison State Forest, Jefferson Lake or surrounding and flushed any grouse? Looking for people who enjoy the challenge and bird dog hunting that actually go in Ohio.


I have had one walk under my tree stand the past two seasons in Egypt Valley. About two miles apart. Flushed one in there this year while scouting as well. They are very few and far between but other than there I have not seen a one in ten years. I never see anyone hunting birds there as well.


----------



## Dirt

Funny unclemike. Thanks for info on Egypt Valley. I Hit E.V. For first time in 15 years for a couple hrs this year. Looks like lots of good area. No flushes tho. My flush rate is about 1 bird for 4hrs. It's more of a nature walk for my shorthair and myself. And if we do flush one I usually blow it. I thk a Browning Citori will fix that problem. Or maybe go to Minnesota / Michigan.


----------



## Overwatchmike

Come up to my cabin with me in Ontario and get spoiled. ... 20+ birds in a few hours


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

they are in the wayne national forest but in small numbers im in Virginia by Jefferson state forest bland county and have been kicken them up left and right


----------



## Tinknocker1

Ant said:


> I used to jump them all the time.But I think the last onee I jumped was about 10 years ago.I think the yotes have a lot to do with it.And all the birds of prey.


you can add the bobcat's to the list also Belmont county is loaded


----------



## Carpn

I used to love grouse hunting. The way it stands now I'd feel guilty killing one in Ohio


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

I hunted them way back in the early 80's. Never could hit the darn things. I would not hunt them now as I would feel like I killed the last one in the state if I in fact hit one.

Took a hike on Brush Creek Wildlife area in Jefferson County Saturday. About had a heart attack when one flushed right next to me. First in many years there. They were timbering a large area of the public land while I was there. Should help a bit with the grouse and deer as this area has mainly tall timber.


----------



## longhaulpointer

Carpn said:


> I used to love grouse hunting. The way it stands now I'd feel guilty killing one in Ohio


Ditto


----------



## buckeyebowman

UNCLEMIKE said:


> I hunted them way back in the early 80's. Never could hit the darn things. I would not hunt them now as I would feel like I killed the last one in the state if I in fact hit one.
> 
> Took a hike on Brush Creek Wildlife area in Jefferson County Saturday. About had a heart attack when one flushed right next to me. First in many years there. They were timbering a large area of the public land while I was there. Should help a bit with the grouse and deer as this area has mainly tall timber.


You said it yourself, UNCLEMIKE! There was timbering going on. That's ideal for grouse. They love the successional habitat that comes along with that. When Ohio was being heavily timbered, we had grouse. Now that it's not, we don't! 

My buddy has a place in PA, near Cook Forest right on the border of a PA State Game Land. They manage the habitat for grouse! We can go find grouse any time we're there! Like you said, I can't hit one of them either, but I dearly love hunting the brown birds. Ohio could learn something from PA, but it doesn't seem to be a priority for them. Of course, the ruffed grouse is PA's state bird!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

In Morgan County we kick up grouse a lot on our way to our stands during bow season. We found a nest last year with some eggs in it while she'd hunting. It was pretty cool honestly.


----------



## Harry1959

me and my buddy grouse hunt in michigan and ohio. we flush a few in ohio, but the flush rates are pretty poor. we thought it was a little better this year than the last few years had been. We just look at ohio grouse hunting as getting the dogs out and when we flush a couple birds its a bonus.
Siman.. have you been flushing birds in morgan county the last couple of years?


----------



## SmittyN330

I always run into a few every year while deer hunting in Noble Co. but they're fairly uncommon


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

I spent a few days camping in McKean county P.A. last month. Saw four different grouse just standing along the dirt roads as I drove by.


----------



## bobk

A buddy hunting my place in gun season had a grouse walk right in front of him. I sure hope the make a comeback. So does my German shorthair pointer. I miss watching a good dog work the woods.


----------



## bustedrod

I miss grouse hunting , was the best especially with my short hair megan , bless her


----------



## TURKINATOR56

I have heard a few drumming in Turkey season. Vinton and Adams co.


----------

